# 2012 Deer Season vs Hot Weather



## RUTMAGIC (Aug 8, 2011)

Wondering since it has been a record book hot summer, more so than last pre-season will this have an effect on the 2012 Deer Season Harvest. What do you think?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Aug 11, 2011)

The only effect it will have on harvest with be cause of people NOT goin hunting. I will ne be in the woods sweating and fight skeeters. Ill wait til it cools off.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2011)

Not hitting the woods until it cools off some.
Less people in the woods, could cause less harvest.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 14, 2011)

Too early to tell I think.weather could change a good bit by sept 10.I will be out there some where on public land trying to put some backstraps on the grill.I got snake boots,thermacell ,so theres not much to stop me other than the heat and some of those shaded creek bottoms arent too hot until noon.Now how it affects things like food sources and water sources could be an issue.normally in south ga ,hot weather and drought seem to cause the muscadines and persimmons to be small and drop too early for us to hunt over.acorn crop could also suffer.I have a spot in tift co. that hasnt got a drop of water on it anywhere so that could be why I cant find a single fresh track there.I dont really think it affects folks north of macon like it does us down here.


----------

